# Why Do Shops Advertise, When They Don't Seem to Want to Do Business?



## solid7 (Jun 25, 2009)

This isn't an expose, and I'm not calling anyone out. It's just a very simple, and honest question.

Why do shops advertise, and yet never return calls or emails?

I've contacted about a dozen shops that advertise on this site, or are recommended by word of mouth from members of this site. I have yet to receive a callback or email from a single one of them. That's right, I am saying that 100% of shops that I've contacted have failed to return a call or email.

If you've got a shop, and have more work than you can possibly handle, perhaps consider taking down your advertising, or adding a voicemail/email autoresponder that states something to the fact?

I've got money and need of work, and can't seem to get it done by anyone reputable. In all the years I spent in my own business, this isn't a strategy I have ever employed. (ignoring business)

Somebody help me understand. I have to believe that there is a good reason.


----------



## solid7 (Jun 25, 2009)

Interesting discussion we've got going here... (the crickets raise some good points)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear you are unable to get any responses from local business ad inquiries if I can help you with the parts or work you might need let me know.


----------



## solid7 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks, Steve, I appreciate that. I'm going to be over in your neck of the woods in 2 weeks. If there's a chance that I can break my itinerary, perhaps we could meet up.


----------



## GearheadsDirect (Apr 21, 2015)

It seems like you can either have availability or quality work. Translation: the good shops are always overflowing with work.

There are plenty of shops around me that are open and ready for business, but most of them don't have a lot of experience with VW/Audi. The ones that do often have it in their head that these are Ferraris and price themselves accordingly. This is just as frustrating because I do most of my own repairs, so I'm pretty aware of what fair parts/labor costs should be.

I feel your pain man. And if anyone reading this knows a shop near Philadelphia with a reasonable quote to replace a cam chain tensioner, let me know.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2015)

Sounds good to me, enjoy your trip over this way.

Also i will check with my contacts and see if i can find any good shops up in the Philadelphia area that know Audi/VW


----------

